# Sewing Room Ironing Board



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

So often I wish my ironing board were taller and especially WIDER!

Do you use a standard ironing board?

If not, what do you have?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I created a 'big board' that fits over top of my standard ironing board. I wouldn't live without it!!! I think it's 2' x 5' ??

You can make it simply out of 1/2 a piece of plywood and some scraps of 2"x3" wood strips (they use smaller strips of wood in this link) These pieces keep it from sliding off your ironing board legs.


http://wildonionstudio.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/how-to-make-an-ironing-board-topper/

I also drilled holes randomly in the wood so steam could escape. I did not paint it, simply covered with batting and fabric and stapled in place. When the cover gets dirty, I simply add another layer of fabric (and sometimes of batting) without removing the old.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

BusyBees2, thanks for that link!!!!! I like that the topper is not permanently fixed, so you can take it off to do regular ironing (not that I do much of that!)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have one of those wide ones from Wal-Mart and love it!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tinker said:


> BusyBees2, thanks for that link!!!!! I like that the topper is not permanently fixed, so you can take it off to do regular ironing (not that I do much of that!)


EXACTLY! Don't iron shirts much, but occassionally it's necessary...the big board doesn't handle them well. 

Also, being able to take the top off does make it easier to move.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a piece of plywood that 2' by 6' that I put batting on then covered it with cotton duck. I have it setting on a comercial sewing machine that I took the head off because I never used it. It serves several purposes. One it covers the oil pan of the machine to keep dust and crud out of it, then it makes a wonderful ironing board and it also makes a pinnable cutting table.

If and when I get my bigger building I will make a 6' by 10' cutting table made the same way only it will be on a wood frame with a shelf under neath to hole rolls of fabric.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I usually use a quilting ironing "thingie" Mine is 24X36 (?) 
I do have an old ironing board, but seldom use it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a board that is just wide enough to fit apiece of fabric...it sits on top of an empty sewing machine cabinet. Works perfect for ironing.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a 4' oblong heavy plastic folding table I use. I have a 100% cotton bed spread (thrift store) that I put on top of it and use heavy duty binder clips underneath the table to keep it in place. It is great for ironing large pieces of fabric and gives you plenty of room for extra notions your iron, etc.


----------

